# naples and the tamiami trial march 20-28 report



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Just returned from a great trip to south Florida, unfortunately it was cut short but I was able to spend a full week fishing the tamiami trail and 10k islands out of chokoloskee. Let me be the first to tell you guys that the tamiami is the BEST on-foot fishing destination in Florida. This might sound like a bold statement but You can snag a snook on one cast, a bass on the next and exotics like Oscars, peacocks and ciclids all the way from Naples to Miami. I highly recommend taking a drive down highway 41 to anyone wanting some all day action. I will upload pics later


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Never even heard much of the Tamiami Trail until now. Sounds like I may have to add it to my bucket list.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh boy looking forward to the shots, thank goodness finally a FFin' report!! A whole week don't sound to ruff . IWG ( I wanna GO)

I'm in N Ga. catchin stocked snits, but it's still fun. Looking forward getting back to the salt real soon :yes:.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What size were the snook, in there?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 475146


View attachment 475154


View attachment 475162


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3 links dont work


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sling2ling said:


> View attachment 475146
> 
> 
> View attachment 475154
> ...


nothing worked on this end? Said invalid attach and something about mapquest on the 1st one.


:001_huh:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the trail....and fishing south Florida in general. The number of species possible in a day is mind boggling and all without need of a boat.


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

I lived down there for the past 6 months and never got around to fishing it. Looks like I really missed out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've made the tamiami trail crossing every year since 1969. Always something different. Black panthers, alligators birds of all kinds.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

SL did the pics ever open?!?! Still says invalid? Try again if you get a chance will you?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Get those photo up man, you've worked this crowd into a frenzy. If no photos by dark the mob will gather and that ain't pretty!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I know, I am not the most technologically gifted person and the photos were taken on one of those go pro hero cameras and my computer is saying the files are the wrong size.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

In the nick of time


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

drove it once, couldnt find a place where my backcast wouldnt catch a 65mph car???


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Geez that's it?!?! Glad U had some fun though .


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

a said:


> drove it once, couldnt find a place where my backcast would catch a 65mph car???


 Sounds like time to practice that roll cast Mr a!


----------

